# Sycamore questions



## Pilgrims' Pride (Jun 20, 2005)

I have several accounts with very large sycamores on them.
The customers have called over the past few weeks complaing that the leaves are curling and turning brown and on one site they (the trees) are releasing a very sticky pitch like substance.

I know that every year around this time they do this and always recover just fine.

Can someone tell me exactly what happens here?


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jun 20, 2005)

Anthracnose


----------



## Pilgrims' Pride (Jun 22, 2005)

NY,

Thanks for the reply.
Can you expand a bit?
This seems to be a wide spread problem.
Should I be treating these trees?
With what and when?
The weather is improving now. It's drier and sunnier.
Should I wait till next year?
I am licensed so thats not a problem.

Thanks


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jun 23, 2005)

http://plantclinic.cornell.edu/FactSheets/anthracnose/anthracnose trees/anthracnose trees.htm


----------



## arboromega (Jun 26, 2005)

check out "alamo" on the rainbow science site. they have a good explanation of sycamore andthracose.


----------



## bushman (Jul 1, 2005)

Looks like fall around here,sycamores are droping leaves like crazy.lace bugs love them to.


----------



## tordon22 (Jul 1, 2005)

Used to have problems with tussock moth back in Jersey on them. Seven worked fine.


----------



## diltree (Jul 2, 2005)

*Sycamore antracnose*

I have had some success managing sycamore anthracnose, with the use of tree tech-micro injection. The Alamo Product they offer is labeled for Sycamore Antracnose, and it works very well, in treating the problem. You can inject now, while the canopy is in full growth, and it will control next seasons antracnose development. I use It in conjunction with the nutrient/fungicide injection they offer to aid in the trees over all health, resulting in a greater Resistance to pests and disease. Sherrill sells the tree-tech injections and I am a big fan of these low pressure injection(very similar to mauget).


----------



## Treeman14 (Jul 2, 2005)

Pilgrims' Pride said:


> NY,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Can you expand a bit?
> ...



Are you saying you're a licensed pesticide applicator and you are not familiar with anthracnose on sycamore? That's probably THE single most common disease in trees! And furthermore, you don't know what to spray?  

How on earth did you get licensed?  Can you really be that ignorant, or are you just trolling? :Eye:


----------



## tordon22 (Jul 2, 2005)

Go easy on him, maybe he's just gettin started. I don't put too much emphsis on the testing stuff. After all, you can miss quite a few questions and still pass. For example; there were about 5 questions on mixing, gpa, percentages and the likes on the tests that I took. A fellow could miss all of these questions and still pass the exam. It isn't what you have missed, only the number of missed questions. So....you now have a certified applicator running rampant without a clue on rates, calibration etc. Kinda scary when you look at it this way isn't it! Too bad that they are not comprehensive. Probably if they were the number of applicators would decrease as well as insurance costs.....yea right. We should be insurance agents. Respectfully, Tordon 22


----------



## Pilgrims' Pride (Jul 5, 2005)

Thank you all for your advice.

I assure you I'm not some troll looking for help.
I've been interested in the field since 1979.
Got put on hold for a spell while I served 10 years in the United States Marines.
I've earned everything I've got.

Turf and ornamentals are my area and large trees are of growing interest to me. (No pun intended)
I have been certified in both since 1990.
I've been on my own since 2000.
In years past I have given the large sprays to another company.
Now 4 kids and lots of diapers and formula later I'm taking greater interest and I want to make sure I'm truly up to speed.

Treeman.
Thank you too.
It's guys like you that I remember most back when I was starting out.
There were some who would take me seriously and mentor me.
Then there were the tight lipped guys who wouldn't offer a kind word and then bash you all over after we parted ways.

BTW Treeman,
I notice you say God bless America & peace be with you.
If you are a Christian, it's time to reconsider your testimony.

How do you want to be remembered.


----------



## Treeman14 (Jul 5, 2005)

Point taken.  I humbly beg your forgiveness.


----------



## Pilgrims' Pride (Jul 5, 2005)

Treeman,

No problem brother,
It's a pleasure to be aboard.


----------



## darkstar (Jul 30, 2005)

correct me ?????but ive seen many a sycamore infested with aphids ...im assuming the tree is already weak .....


----------

